# Lemongrass Lavendar blend for cp soap



## ferret (Dec 12, 2014)

Does anyone have a ratio for a lemongrass/ lavendar blend in cp soap?


----------



## Susie (Dec 12, 2014)

I use 1:1 with lovely results.  I don't like lavender, but that makes it different enough that I don't mind it.


----------



## smeetree (Dec 12, 2014)

I just made one of these and it was 1oz lemongrass .25oz lavender. It's the best smelling bar I've ever made.


----------



## ferret (Dec 12, 2014)

thanks smeetree and susie!!


----------



## ferret (Dec 12, 2014)

Anyone ever tried lemongrass litsea and lavendar?


----------



## Susie (Dec 12, 2014)

Lemongrass does not need litsea to anchor it.  Only true citrus EOs do.


----------



## Dahila (Dec 12, 2014)

I made lemongrass with lavender and I like it.   My favorite though is Lemon/grapefruit/litsea


----------



## cmzaha (Dec 18, 2014)

I always add in some Litsea when using lemongrass, it just kicks up the citrus. I do make a lemongrass, litsea and lavender, but my all time favorite is lemongrass, litsea and cedarwood


----------

